# I've been lied to all my life by Heinz!



## Northerner (May 4, 2011)

Being lately appalled by the spiralling cost of that staple of life, the tin of baked beans, I decided that it would be better and cheaper by far to make my own. So, I bought some dried haricot beans, soaked them overnight and boiled then simmered them for an hour or two. Cooked to perfection, I then added some tomato passata, a big squeeze of ketchup and lashings of Lea and Perrins and let them brew a bit more. In a short while they looked and tasted fine (yummy, in fact!). I now have an immense pan of beans ready for freezing, and at a fraction of the cost of even the cheapest Lidl import with Chinese writing on the label! 

So, you may ask, why have Heinz been lying to me? 

_*Because no baking was involved in the entire process!*_

Unless it's the drying of the beans in the first place that is the baking part, that is, in which case I'll let them off!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2011)

I saw some guy on CDWM make them last week and the rest of the contestands said they tasted nice, I have just started eating beans after years of hating them so I think i will stick to those for now....Your very creative Alan you would make a lovely husband


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I saw some guy on CDWM make them last week and the rest of the contestands said they tasted nice, I have just started eating beans after years of hating them so I think i will stick to those for now....Your very creative Alan you would make a lovely husband



Haha! Thanks Steffie  They were very easy to make, plus of course they don't have the salt and sugar that gets added to the tinned ones, so better for you!


----------



## margie (May 4, 2011)

Heinz baked beans in the US have a completely different taste. One of my relatives got me some when I was staying with her - she did warn me though that they were different - she was born here and emigrated in the 1950s. 

She thought I might like beans on toast as a quick meal.
She still misses her English tea (so guess what I take when I visit). Sorry I have gone off topic.


----------



## gail1 (May 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I now have an immense pan of beans ready for freezing, and at a fraction of the cost of even the cheapest Lidl import with Chinese writing on the label!



Im not sitting next to you at the next meet, pass the pegs please


----------



## Unicornz (May 4, 2011)

In Holland we just call them as they are: 'white beans in tomato sauce'  

Then again, we call a hospital an 'ill house' and a lighthouse a 'fire tower'... make of that what you will.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 5, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Im not sitting next to you at the next meet, pass the pegs please



you're forgetting one word for diabetics meetings - METFORMIN!!

Brapppp


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> So, you may ask, why have Heinz been lying to me?
> 
> _*Because no baking was involved in the entire process!*_
> 
> Unless it's the drying of the beans in the first place that is the baking part, that is, in which case I'll let them off!



Hi there,
Yes , they were baked to start with....
Wikipedia says ...."traditionally beans were baked in a ceramic or cast-iron bean pot. Bean hole cooking as practised in Maine's logging camps used stone-lined fire pits where the bean pots would be buried to cook overnight or longer.[1]"

Americabn Heinz Baked beans and English bbs differ ...US bbeans have 14g of sugar per can,British Heinz only 7g.
British Heinz BBs are sold in the USA but they have to drop the "Baked" from the title precisely because they are stewed as you did


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

A million housewives every day pick up a tin of beans and say beans means Heinz


Although my favourite heinz beans Advert was the one with the Ladysmith Black Mambazzo Choir.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

Ahem, nerd hat on. Are you sitting comfortably?

Baked beans were traditionally made in a 'cassoulet' pot (a heavy iron casserole) and slow cooked on the fire or in an oven. The dish originally came from Northern France and was brought to America when it was settled in the 1500s. Americans still have a traditional 'baked' bean dish called pork and beans which was often served as trail food using salted pork as it could be left to istelf on a fire all day while the cowboys rustled (or do I mean herded?) cattle. Then some bright spark (early 1800s I think) came up with a reliable canning method and pork and beans was one of the first dishes to be prepared using the canning method (seal the ingredients in the can and then steam them) which meant the food would keep virtually forever. A can from WWI was opened at the beginning of this century and the food was still good after more than 80 years, although how they established that I'm not sure, I doubt anyone actually ate the stuff.

Nerd hat off, it's safe to peek now.


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Ahem, nerd hat on. Are you sitting comfortably?
> 
> Baked beans were traditionally made in a 'cassoulet' pot (a heavy iron casserole) and slow cooked on the fire or in an oven. The dish originally came from Northern France and was brought to America when it was settled in the 1500s. Americans still have a traditional 'baked' bean dish called pork and beans which was often served as trail food using salted pork as it could be left to istelf on a fire all day while the cowboys rustled (or do I mean herded?) cattle. Then some bright spark (early 1800s I think) came up with a reliable canning method and pork and beans was one of the first dishes to be prepared using the canning method (seal the ingredients in the can and then steam them) which meant the food would keep virtually forever. A can from WWI was opened at the beginning of this century and the food was still good after more than 80 years, although how they established that I'm not sure, I doubt anyone actually ate the stuff.
> 
> Nerd hat off, it's safe to peek now.



This is great, Ilike information like this, can we be nerds together?


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

Caroline said:


> This is great, Ilike information like this, can we be nerds together?



Yup. Nerds rool.


----------



## mrsjaja (May 5, 2011)

You're all crazy.  They are the most disgusting thing ever invented. 

Well apart from tomato ketchup, tomato soup, mayonnaise, salad cream, vinaigrette, thousand island dressing, any sort of seafood (and yes i know that wasnt "invented" as such)....i could go on.......


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> ...mayonnaise, salad cream, vinaigrette, thousand island dressing...



I'm with you on all of them!  Yuck!


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> you're forgetting one word for diabetics meetings - METFORMIN!!
> 
> Brapppp



Blazing Saddles anyone?

I like mayo on my chips, which I don't eat any more (but it can't be 'real' mayo cos I is allergic to eggs). Vinaigrette (I make my own) on my salads of which I eat a fair few these days and absolutely adore seafood of any kind, from the tiniest prawn to the biggest lobster. Yumm.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

Im a HUGE hater of ketchup I hate it with a passion unforunetly my son loves it, he puts it on and he even washes the dishes that has the sauce on cause it makes me retch


----------



## Old Holborn (May 5, 2011)

I eat them cold, they lose a lot of flavour when heated.


----------



## Tezzz (May 5, 2011)

I thought beanz meanz fatrtz...

I get the reduced sugar and salt ones now.


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Im a HUGE hater of ketchup I hate it with a passion unforunetly my son loves it, he puts it on and he even washes the dishes that has the sauce on cause it makes me retch



Read this quick as it is revolting and I've got use to the idea. I have one who has sauce on chocolate...


----------



## mrsjaja (May 5, 2011)

Oh Carolline.  How absolutely revolting!!!!!  Male or female????


----------

